# Crop Insurance Rant



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Talked to crop ins yesterday.I had to let them know which fields I was keeping for 2011.I asked what if I change my mind and decide to rip it out and plant corn?If I do it after the cut off date of Nov 12 ??? I would still have to pay the premium on the alfalfa and then pay another premium on the corn.

With the price of corn the roundup maybe coming out now.









Plant corn.

And go fishing next summer instead of baling hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Since it makes the banker lady happy that I have crop insurance, I'm not so sure I'd even carry it anymore. Once every 5 years or so I might get something back from em and usually it's just enough to pay that years premium and no more.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree 100% with you on that. My preimiums aren't as high just insureing alfalfa as they were with row crops and small grain but I still hate paying it AND the bullcrap paperwork. To get any return on it we'd have to have a real trainwreck of a drought and not even get much of a first crop. If it would pay on loss of quality and drowned out spots because of excessive moisture it might have some merit. And, same as you mlappin, my banker sells it to me too.....more money in his pocket.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, I for one have never seen where it did any good to have it on forage. Always seems like too many variables and paperwork for nothing. I feel like I'm way ahead just saving the money. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was told by FSA I HAD To carry insurance on alfalfa to be eligible for ANY type of disaster payments begining in 2009.Never had it before than.But I really lucked out and had winter kill that year.

The rules they have on alfalfa insurance is a bit confussing to say the least.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

swmnhay, here where i am at , same all over the usa i bet fsa calls it NAP poilicy cost 200.00 for each crop , you raise,. then you will be able to get coverage in a disaster. Used to cost 100.00 per crop until Obama got in . To think we in ag feed these idiots.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

panhandle9400 said:


> swmnhay, here where i am at , same all over the usa i bet fsa calls it NAP poilicy cost 200.00 for each crop , you raise,. then you will be able to get coverage in a disaster. Used to cost 100.00 per crop until Obama got in . To think we in ag feed these idiots.


Yes,but the only thing is that is per county.I farm in 2 seperate counties.

Why can't they make things simple.

On the other hand they won't insure anything over 5 yrs old and stands that had grass interseeded into them after winterkill that I did collect on last yr.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone else heard or read about this new crop insurance that the founder of Google came up with? It's called Total Weather Insurance. So, I go to the website thinking there is a better mousetrap only to find there is no mention of ANY type of coverage for hay crops









I guess the only farmers worth a plug nickel are the grain farmers........


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

We cant get any insurance for hay here either.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thomas, Maybe check with FSA. Maybe not what you are looking for. Mike


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Mike,Ill stop by and check on it.


----------

